# Quick Watercolor Practice



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

I am not very happy with this. Kind of a hot mess. I didn't plan it out very well before I started, partially because I just really wanted to try to get his white fins to look right. I have never taken a watercolor class, so I don't really know what I am doing.












Oh, and I did this a couple of weeks ago. I actually like this one, it is of my favorite fish in the whole world! Do you know what it is? I'll give you a hint: They used to think it was extinct!


----------



## rosefoo (Feb 9, 2011)

Wow those are good! But you've stumped me on what the other fish is...


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

My watercolors would be stick-fish... so I think they look great.


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I think they're good! The second one is a Coelacanth?


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

Nice. The second one is a dino-fish! no I have no idea.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

You are right, vaygirl! It is a Coelacanth. A young one most likely. I would LOVE to go diving with them some day. They are just the most amazing fish to me. Of course I love bettas! But there is something almost magical about the Coelacanth.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow! This looks so professional! ;-)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice artwork!!


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Thank you! I really do need to practice more. Bettas are really fun to draw!


----------

